# استخدم اذنك اليسرى عند الحديث فالموبيل



## blackguitar (6 يونيو 2006)

*استخدم اذنك اليسرى عند الحديث فالموبيل*

Please use left ear while using cell (mobile), because if you use the right one it will affect brain directly. This is a true fact from Apollo medical team. ​
*من فضلك أستخدم الأذن اليسرى أثناء استخدام الجوال  , عندما تستخدم الأذن اليمنى يكون التأثير على المخ مباشرة , هذه حقيقة علميه من فريق ابولو الطبي ...*​*




*​​*منقووووووووووووووووووووووووول*​​


----------



## artamisss (8 يونيو 2006)

فعلا يا بولا  انا جربتها  لما بتكلم  بالموبايل  على ودنى اليمين بحس انى صدعت ووجعتنى  مووووووووووووووت
بعكس الاذن الشمال 
حقيقه مؤكدة 100%


----------



## ><)))))*> (8 يونيو 2006)

*:thnk0001: كويس ان القطة اكلت الموبيل بتاعي ههههه:new6: *

*لا مفيش حاجة،،  انا كنت بكح:giveup:  هههههههه*


----------



## blackguitar (8 يونيو 2006)

> فعلا يا بولا انا جربتها لما بتكلم بالموبايل على ودنى اليمين بحس انى صدعت ووجعتنى مووووووووووووووت
> بعكس الاذن الشمال
> حقيقه مؤكدة 100%


 
*اى خودعه يا ديانا .....هاتى بقى فلوس كشف الدكتور اللى كنتى هتكشفى عنده ههههه*



> *:thnk0001: كويس ان القطة اكلت الموبيل بتاعي ههههه:new6: *
> 
> *لا مفيش حاجة،، انا كنت بكح:giveup: هههههههه*


 
*شكلكوا كده بتجوعوها هههههههههه*
*كويس الموبيل لما يرن يقول نياااااااااااااااااااااااااوووووووووو*

*وعلى فكرة الكحه برده من اضرار الموبيل والرط الكتير فيييييه*

*ميرسى على مرورك يا شيرو باشا منورنا *


----------



## ><)))))*> (8 يونيو 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *اى خودعه يا ديانا .....هاتى بقى فلوس كشف الدكتور اللى كنتى هتكشفى عنده ههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ابقي قابلني لو هيا دفعتلك حاجة:a63: *

*هههههههه معاك حق القطة اليومين دول بدل متقول نيووو بتقول نياااااااوو*

*وصوتها اتغير قوي*

:new6:


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 يونيو 2006)

*الموضوع دة فعلا وحقيقي وناس كتير اتكلمو علية من زمان *
*شكرا ليك يابلاك *


----------

